# Zen in the Art of Tankscaping



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Today I washed all 3 Craigslist. Tanks on the lawn of my friend's house.

We both teach yoga at the local gym and we bought a set of water kefir grains together, so today I tougher her how to culture them and use ginger on the second fermentation for homemade probiotic ginger ale.

Yum!

The lady who posted the white male never got back in to uh with me.

WIll try again tomorrow.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

That sounds yummy! Where do you buy those?

I have been thinking about taking up yoga, but have very few options for instructors. Plus, now I'm buying fishy type things every time I turn around and should probably cut down on my spending  LOL.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

*Keysands water kefir grains organic*



toad said:


> That sounds yummy! Where do you buy those?
> 
> I have been thinking about taking up yoga, but have very few options for instructors. Plus, now I'm buying fishy type things every time I turn around and should probably cut down on my spending  LOL.


http://www.keysands.com/success-stories/


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

When will the tank be safe?
The guy I bought the 5 and 2.5 tanks from was the 2nd owner. He'd never used them. He wanted another tank much larger that the original owner wd only sell in a lot.

There were reptiles in both the tanks.

Yesterday's cleaning didn't eliminate the musk smell from the 2.5 so today I papertowel scrubed it with vinegar, let it sun dry, washed it with Dawn(my neighbor gave me some -- we use Ivory at our house-- rinsed it 6 times, washed it with 10% Clorox, rinsed it 6 times and used decholorinator on it for two of those times.

It's now air drying.

Now feel paranoid that an herbicide from the lawn might have contaminated the tanks while they were sun drying.

Geez, brain, chill the eff out!

Just going to wash and rinse them again to be sure.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

What is a water kefir grain?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Pearl2011 said:


> What is a water kefir grain?


Here is a nice thorough explanation:

http://zoevblog.com/2010/03/17/what-is-water-kefir-and-how-to-make-it/


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I have re-soaked the 2.5 with bleach water again and Smeared a paste of vinegar and baking soda on the interior of the 5 and the 10.

I have been cycling the Fluval Spec 5 with stability and tetra in flakes as my ammonia source but might go ahead and buy actual ammonia tomorrow.

The girls are progressing with their wand training and am tempted to get them piping pong balls to play with next.

I cut apart a rubber dog ball to make mini jingle gyms for them to swim through.

Now that they're used to them they like to nap inside them as well as on the leaf hammocks.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Geez, brain, chill the eff out!


 
LOL :tongue:


I think letting the tanks bake in the sun for a couple days after you rinse them would help get rid of the smell. Also, perhaps a little lemon juice would get rid of the lizard musk; I've never heard of anyone using lemon juice on a fish tank, but if you can use bleach and vinegar, I'd bet lemon juice would be fine. After they've been out in the sun, rinse them one last time (in case any dirt settled on them) and they should be sparkly and beautiful.

You should take pics of the girls sleeping in the dog toys; that sounds adorable!!!

Also, thank you for the link; that looks awesome :-D


----------

